
Show HN: An indexing and search engine based on tags - ContactNadBlue
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/e/2PACX-1vRZgtPpQGX4VI4u6PhP0jRYyRDB6tsTBXb0WVhUk6q3Y0qsP61di1DrmBMbf_QftrL0GdOzs0CUmawO/pub?start=false&loop=false&delayms=3000
======
ContactNadBlue
Hi,

tired og getting 15.257.657 results when searching on Google, 95% being
advertising, clickbaits or commercial web sites? We created an application
that could fix this. It is based on manual tags indexing and we are conident
it works well. But now the question is the audience, and as usual the audience
will come ... if the audience comes. So your thoughts about this interest us a
lot, in the way this will decide we put it in a drawer and forget it or try to
promote it.

Thanks for trying it!

